# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Hgh recomp and fat loss

## t-dogg

I see different views on this. I've read that 4 to 6ius a day is best for fat loss. 

I can pharmacy grade Hgh now and excess to as much as I want. I'm currently taking 4ius and about to bump it to 6ius. Is it worth going higher? 8 to 10ius? I take Hgh now 7 days a week.

----------


## jstone

> I see different views on this. I've read that 4 to 6ius a day is best for fat loss. 
> 
> I can pharmacy grade Hgh now and excess to as much as I want. I'm currently taking 4ius and about to bump it to 6ius. Is it worth going higher? 8 to 10ius? I take Hgh now 7 days a week.


For fat loss you dont need really high doses of hgh. The higher dosages are for gaining muscle. You can see fat loss with 2-4 iu daily no problem. If 4iu of pharmaceutical hgh isnt giving you the results your looking for i would question the quality. Unless your getting it from the script holder, there's lots of fake pharmaceutical gh. Theres a lot of fake pharma GH coming out of Turkey right now.

If fat loss is your main concern i would try and take the GH first thing in the morning, and then do fasted cardio. Also you dont mention how your taking the 6iu, but it would be best to break it up into 3 2 iu doses. Timing would be dependent upon your schedule.

----------


## t-dogg

4ius have been working for sure. It's prescribed by my doctor. I do 2ius first thing in the am. Fasted. Then I do another 2ius around 430pm. 

I just started 6ius today. On a 3iu split like above.

----------


## Lefty504

Whats that costing u

----------

